# Best harness for a reactive dog? Freedom No Pull vs Sensation?



## pittiemouth (Mar 13, 2012)

I think the Freedom harness is cool, but it doesn't seem to work as well as far as stopping the pulling and lunging. Sensation works better. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I've been using the Sense-Ation harness, with great results, for almost seven years.


----------



## saharazin (Jun 15, 2011)

Of the two choices, I like the Sensation no pull harness best. But I use a Gentle Leader now. I'm small and if my 98 pound dog ever goes over threshold, I have a hard time keeping control when I use any no pull harness.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

I use the EasyWalk harness and use the counterconditioning method to help with my foster dog. That's how I introduced her to my dog and she does great with it  I don't like to use the Halti/gentle leader, because when I restrict her movement, she freaks out even more.


----------

